# Maxima only runs for a few seconds



## Escher225 (May 8, 2008)

I have a 99 Nissan Maxima. It runs for a few seconds then dies and won't start til she sits for a while. Fuel is squirting through the fuel filter fine, and I've even tried nursing it along with starting fluid. Just won't stay running. I assume its some type of sensor. Are there any common sensors that would cause this? It comes up with a code stating "fuel temp sensor". I have replaced the fuel pump with three junkyard fuel pumps which have this "fuel temp sensor" built in. nothing. There is also a hole in the gas tank I believe. Any idea's?


----------



## bossballa (Apr 12, 2008)

forsure its a sensor that is heating up and has to cool off to work again.


----------

